# Importing certificates in Vivaldi browser [SOLVED]

## Hamlet

Hello,

I am trouble figuring out a as trivial an action as to import SSL certificates (a ".p12" file) into Vivaldi browser.

I don't even know where to start from: I can't find any menu, dialog or URL for that purpose.

I have the same problem under OSX (different machine), but that's another chapter.

I am running www-client/vivaldi-1.3.519.25_p1 , that describes itself as:

 *Quote:*   

> Vivaldi	1.3.519.25 (Developer Build) dev (64-bit)
> 
> Revision	3f7e55beeab37a0ef928dbee1caf30b3cab0fac6
> 
> OS	Linux 
> ...

 

Thank you!Last edited by Hamlet on Sun Jul 10, 2016 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

It's the same URL as normal Chromium uses, but they've gone to great pains to make it impossible to find from the UI: chrome://settings/certificates

----------

## Hamlet

Thank you for your answer. It allowed me to solve my problem.

Their carefulness in hiding that feature is remarkable, and very effective.

In summary, on my Linux host:

 typing as URL: chrome://settings/certificates turns the URL to vivaldi://settings and shows a dialogue-like web page in the tab

 typing as URL: vivaldi://settings/certificates opens the wep-page-like settings page (not dialogue-like) in a place that has nothing to do with certificates; this page is the same as from the URL: vivaldi://settings

On my OSX host (which is off topic for Gentoo):

 typing as URL: chrome://settings/certificates or vivaldi://settings/certificates opens a web page with on visible content beside a "Vivaldi" title

 typing as URL: vivaldi://settings opens a web page with settings, none of them about certificates

 using the "Vivaldi | Preferences..." menu item opens vivaldi://settings in a tab or a dialogue window depending on the browser settings, and neither points to certificate management

 in fact, here Vivaldi uses the system-wide certificate management, that can be reached e.g. on OSX 10.11 via Spotlight with keyword "Keychain Access"

----------

